# Are you open about playing Animal Crossing or ashamed?



## thatawkwardkid

Im just wondering when someone asks you what games you play I wonder how many people actually say animal crossing. 

As for me, I usually say Nintendo games, mario games, or "any kind". Im ashamed because of 2 events that happened to me (both in 5th grade when I was new to animal crossing.) The first was when I was on the bus home and i was playing on my acww and my cousin said "(my name) you still play animal crossing?" And a bunch of people laughed. I think he said that because I introduced him to mortal kombat and he preferred  violent video games after that. The second when I was on a social network site (the ones where you have an avatar and you customise it) and some kid I knew was talking **** about to me to my friends while I was listening. And one of the things he said was "he still plays that baby animal crossing"    -_- that really hurt my feelings since I really liked this game. And the ironic thing was that *he also had an acww game. * At the time my DS broke so I kept asking him if I can play his acww since I was desperate so I guess he was just irritated and this was "payback"? Lol.

So yeah... how many of you are open about this and how many of you are ashamed and what's your story?


----------



## spCrossing

I'm very open when it comes to playing Animal Crossing, though I'm not ashamed. 
Besides, most of the kids in my school play ACNL when they're not playing Pokemon.


----------



## Chibiusa

I'm always open about the games I play--there's nothing to be ashamed about. People who make fun of others for liking a certain type of game are just immature and shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## remiaphasia

Yeah, but no one I know knows what animal crossing is, other than my girlfriend's little sister and her friends (they're 11). My coworkers think it's odd that I play video games, with the exception of one person.


----------



## Meira

I'm pretty open when playing AC. I would play it during lectures in uni xD
There's nothing to be ashamed about  if you like it then that's all that matters. It's their opinion and sometimes they don't necessarily agree with you but who cares. As long as it makes you happy


----------



## debinoresu

i think its about time

im coming out of the #animalcloset

yes, i play animal crossing. i used to be ashamed of my gaming- but through the support of my friends, ive learned not to be ashamed, but proud. i was born playing animal crossing. its not a choice. i shouldnt be ashamed of what isnt my fault, so im going to stand tall and play animal crossing infront of everyone. at the park, at the mall, in a restaurant. its time for some #animalcrossing:newpride


----------



## mattyboo1

I'm pretty open about playing AC.
Not many people I know play it but I am fairly open about playing it.


----------



## Mayor Lark

>:U i'm the ACNL queen and i won't tolerate anybody sayin bad things about this game. like excuse you. have you ever designed a video game? p sure if they did it would be worse than sonic '06. so don't listen to jerks being rude. they're just talkin to talk, they dont know what they're saying.


----------



## Jaden

You should not feel ashamed about something that brings you happiness (as long as you are not hurting others). Shaming you for enjoying something is pretty whacked in my opninion. :s Boo the haters!

I'm pretty open when playing games. Most of my train rides are spent playing my 3DS (before that my DS Lite). Never got any kind of bad reaction for it. Sure, some people are curious and look but that does not bother me. One time I played on my 3DS and another passenger, a lanky kid in his preteens looked at me and smiled shyly. Then he took out his 3DS and we nodded at each other in a kinda understanding way. Lol From gamer to gamer x) Never got any other kind of reaction though. My friends are not really interested in video games but they don't belittle me for it. So yeah... keep playing if it makes you happy and don't get negative feelings about it just because some mean and stupid people don't understand.


----------



## Niflheim

I'm really opened concerning AC. Sometimes, friends ask me what is my favorite video game, I can't choose so I say a bunch including AC... They never laugh at me, they think it's great that I don't want to hide my "hobbies". And sometimes, it can be a good thing to not hide from the others: When I was playing ACNL in the bus, people behind me ask me to play with me and visit each other town. It's a good opportunity to meet people. 

Don't be afraid to speak about something you like, some are just narrow-minded which is something bad.


----------



## Athros

Im 21, and open about playing animal crossing  It's not something i openly 'brag' about, but if people ask, I tell them the truth. I also told my boyfriend, who thinks I'm a little silly haha  But he loves me all the same.


----------



## Candypoop

i'm open because i don't care and nobody really questions it


----------



## Leopardfire

I'm a closet gamer in general, nobody at my school besides my friends would guess how obsessed I am with Pokemon and Animal Crossing. I don't care if my friends and family know, though. Every year my parents say I'll regret buying these types of video games due to me getting older. Every year I prove them wrong.


----------



## Pirate

w/e.


----------



## Le Ham

Nay, you can say all you want about expressing your personality and being proud of who you are, but I'll never be able to do that. I don't really like sharing my personal life with other people. I'm a private sorta person. I almost never play in public, forget playing with other people. If I'm asked about video games, I'll just say what consoles I have (Wii, 3DS, and PS3 but I don't play it) and if they ask if I have such-and-such a game, I'll answer honestly. That's all I'll ever say. I keep my things to myself, otherwise something's gonna go down. That's the concept I've lived by and thrived on, and prolly will for the rest of time.


----------



## Holla

I am mostly open about it, many people think I am silly for playing it, but they can't see past the cutesy graphics. I bet if those people ever gave the game a chance they would love it!


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm always open when it comes to Animal Crossing. I'm open with all my games actually. I feel no need to be ashamed in playing games I like. Others don't need to like them, that's fine, but I would never feel shame towards AC.

I haven't been laughed at, sure, I'm asked what it's about, why I like it so much and what not, but I've never been outright shamed or laughed at by my decision in liking animal crossing.


----------



## BATOCTO

i love animal crossing. i always whip out my 3ds whenever i have free time during school. many people try to hover to see what i'm playing but i don't mind. also for graphic design class one of my project was a homage to animal crossing :> many people though it was cute but most of them didn't even know what animal crossing is :c


----------



## Ebony Claws

Dear Princess Celestia, 
Today I learned to never be ashamed of the things that you love to do and that anyone who looks down on you for doing what makes you happy should have something sharp shoved up their-
Er where was I...

I'm not closed but I'm not super open about playing Animal Crossing. Definitely not ashamed. I'm pretty open with people who enjoy the game too.


----------



## xiaonu

I'm open to it ^^ I've never had any issues with people about it. I'm sorry you had those experiences, people like that are ridiculous :c.


----------



## Jamborenium

nope I'm pretty open about it despite being 24 lol 
the only thing thing I dread is people asking me why I find that game so fun
because honestly it's kinda hard to make the game sound interesting  to people who have never played it before


----------



## MayorOrpheus

I'm open about it except at work. I'm a police officer. I guarantee no one at work would have even the slightest clue what I was talking about. That and I don't tend to share personal things with coworkers.


----------



## Ann

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Nay, you can say all you want about expressing your personality and being proud of who you are, but I'll never be able to do that. I don't really like sharing my personal life with other people. I'm a private sorta person. I almost never play in public, forget playing with other people. If I'm asked about video games, I'll just say what consoles I have (Wii, 3DS, and PS3 but I don't play it) and if they ask if I have such-and-such a game, I'll answer honestly. That's all I'll ever say. I keep my things to myself, otherwise something's gonna go down. That's the concept I've lived by and thrived on, and prolly will for the rest of time.



^ This. Now, at 21 years old, I am slowly starting to be more open about letting people know that I enjoy playing video games at all, but I have always been a bit ashamed of it ever since I became a teenager, thinking that I was too old to still be playing games. I'm aware that's weird, considering pretty much all teenagers play video games, but none of my girlfriends ever mentioned it and so I guess I figured it was just me being a bit of a tomboy, and I'd end up just keeping quiet about it. Also, most of my relatives never seemed to approve of "gamers" as they associated enjoying video games with being lazy, not wanting to grow up, not putting any effort into finding a job, etc. I have always tried to seem somewhat mature, and playing games just didn't seem like a mature thing to do. Luckily, these days I am a bit less embarrassed about things like this, and I let my actual personality and my hobbies shine through more without caring what others may or may not think of me


----------



## ThePayne22

Sorry to hear so many of you have had embarrassing experiences regarding Animal Crossing and the public...

As for me, I stopped getting embarrassed about stuff. I'm open on matters I should probably be concealing, so Animal Crossing is minor as far as things to hide from the judgmental people we encounter in daily life.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

I'm pretty open about me playing AC, why would I be ashamed? Haha! ~ 

Sorry about you being teased, BTW! Just ignore the jerks, okay? ;3;


----------



## Misuzurin

Despite my coworker's talking about Naruto/anime and nextgen nonsense, I have not mentioned Animal crossing to them. I still bring my 3DS to work hoping to get a streetpass...


----------



## Vizionari

I'm usually open when play ACNL, while I was on the bus ride to a Disneyland music festival with my music class, people thought it was cool I had New Leaf c:


----------



## katsuragi

i don't usually discuss the games i play irl? there are people i wouldn't tell just because they would have nothing to say about it and what's the point of bringing up a topic thats just going to bore someone


----------



## Grizzly4Life

I'm open about any game I play. But people already think I'm weird so does that count xD


----------



## Feloreena

I'm open about the games that I play. It generally doesn't come up in conversation though, none of my real life friends are interested in video games at all.


----------



## Chris

Neither, really. I'm not ashamed of it, but it also doesn't seem to really come up in conversation IRL. Video games in general don't seem to unless I'm chatting with my best friend. It might be that whole being a grown-up thing that is to blame.


----------



## Yui Z

I'm open about it, but only if someone asks or brings it up. What's there to be ashamed of? Everyone who knows that I play Animal Crossing are jealous or envy me because I have New Leaf.

At the same time, I don't go around bringing it up as a general conversation. It's just not something I care to talk about with real life friends and family, but there's no particular reason.


----------



## Luna_Solara

I'm open about it and all the other games I play. Usually, I have pretty good luck with people though when it comes to explaining AC though


----------



## Jollian

No way I'd tell anyone I play this game. The only people who know are my parents..


----------



## LambdaDelta

+1 to not bringing it up in conversations, but also not being ashamed

I like what I like, to hell with what others think.


----------



## Prawn

I'm very open about playing Animal Crossing because I enjoy the game so much. It's the main game I'm usually playing, but it's not really something that pops up in conversations easily. Only one of my friends plays Animal Crossing New Leaf. She uses her brother's 3DS to play and before I knew she had the game, she told me she didn't really play it too much. She still doesn't. I wish I could introduce my best friend, however, to Animal Crossing on 3DS, but she lost her pink one and hasn't been able to find it yet.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I'm open about any game I play. I never usually get made fun of because I'm so quiet and shy no one ever notices me. Once on my bus on the way home from school, a sixth grader was getting made fun of for playing Pokemon. He was saying things like "WHY IS A 12 YEAR OLD STILL PLAYING POKEMON??" I told that kid off! I told him it doesn't matter how old you are! Heck I still like Barbies. Don't let other people bring you down! You like what you like!


----------



## Taycat

I'm open to people I see playing it or have a system for an AC game, honestly.  I'll sometimes mention it on skype to friends I talk to if I'm playing and they ask what I'm doing, but that's about it.


----------



## Alette

Only my parents know. I'm 14, and other people my age don't seem to be open to the fact that some people play Animal Crossing and Pokemon still, but I really enjoy it


----------



## Whoville

5th grade is bad for kids teasing and being haters just because they can. I don't think it really gets much better until high school and sometimes not even until adulthood. Try not to let the mean comments get to you. People that pick on others usually don't feel good about themselves. In answer to your question, I am open about the games I play. My daughter actually got me into ACWW and now we both have NL. It's something we can do together and enjoy since I am disabled and can't do a lot of the more usual parent/child activities. I even recently downloaded a 2nd copy of NL, so I guess you can say I'm hooked. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZeldaSylveon said:


> I'm open about any game I play. I never usually get made fun of because I'm so quiet and shy no one ever notices me. Once on my bus on the way home from school, a sixth grader was getting made fun of for playing Pokemon. He was saying things like "WHY IS A 12 YEAR OLD STILL PLAYING POKEMON??" I told that kid off! I told him it doesn't matter how old you are! Heck I still like Barbies. Don't let other people bring you down! You like what you like!



Good for you for sticking up for the kid! (picture all the villagers clapping)


----------



## myneighborisacat

i'm super open about it. like its just a GAME and if people wanna make a big deal out of it, they can. they would have just created a problem for themselves, hahaha.


----------



## highxflyer

I don't really talk about it with people outside of my video game playing group of friends. However, when it does come up, I do mention that I play to some people. Otherwise, it just doesn't come up because I don't really play at work/talk about it at work. I tend to talk about other games at work because they play other FPS games that I play. They don't play animal crossing.


----------



## jmeleigh23

I'm totally open about it!! I've gotten two of my good friends into playing although most of my friends see it as pointless..it's too good of a game to be ashamed of!


----------



## Kitty Lu

I'm open about it and totally not ashamed. Even if people don't ask me I'll always bang on about it at college, openly play it on the bus or in my college library and even try and get my friends to play it. My friends are used to my slightly childish geeky side. =^.^=


----------



## Vulpixi

I am open about it. 
My family and friends either don't care, or they also play it. 
Never be ashamed of something you like!

PLAY IT WITH PRIDE!


----------



## GuppyChan

I am very open about playing Animal Crossing, mainly due to the fact some of my friends have played the older ones, so it's a nice conversation


----------



## Locket

I am really open, not ashamed, surprisingly, some people at my school play AC:NL.


----------



## rose star

Totally open about it. I even recommended it to someone who was bored at work.


----------



## Cudon

I keep everything to myself and am really unsocial so nobody knows jack about me playing animal crossing. I don't see a point to be honest about it either, would only attract attention and I'd rather be left alone.


----------



## Zulehan

This desire to 'correct' people about their tastes in media is related to the misguided belief that those tastes indicate a certain level of manhood, sophistication, and maturity, all too often decided with arbitrary and inconsistent criteria. Long-time gamer Michael Wong sees nothing new in this behavior that balks at 'childish' entertainment in favor of what it sees as proper, sophisticated, 'adult' ("1-Minute Blurbs About Everything" (NSFW)):



> You can really smell the residue of the 19th century aristocracies when you see people trying to compete on the basis of their leisure tastes. It smells musty, and old.


Yes, I am open about playing ACNL, and all for having a chat about what 'correct' games to enjoy are.


----------



## Tropicana

I'm in no way ashamed. People may think it's only a game for kids ( like my twin sis) but they are wrong. I love my town and my villagers.


----------



## N64dude

I'm open minded when it comes to ACNL. I even know  a girl at my school who's in my art set who plays it!! My older brother thinks its a stupid game  My friends don't even bother laughing at me that i play ACNL.


----------



## Elise

I used to hide it in high school because I knew for a fact that people at school would make fun of me for it because people at school would look for any reason to make fun of me. Outside of my immediate family I only told my best friend and that was only after she got a DS and was looking for new games to play so I got her into it.

I'm now 21 and I definitely don't hide it, though I won't go into detail about it to people that I know aren't into video games or Nintendo. Actually, Nintendo is quite popular at my uni and I know a lot of people that like Pokemon and Animal Crossing too and when I bring my 3DS to campus I often get streetpass hits.  

These days I don't worry about people making fun of me or thinking I'm lame because if they do, they're not really the kind of people I want to associate with anyway. Or they only tease me in a joking/loving way like my boyfriend does


----------



## Saylor

My friends know I play and they think it's silly but that's fine by me, I wouldn't want to play with them anyway.


----------



## hzl

I think animal crossing is an amazing game and I don't care if people know that I play it (I'm 20 but I know there's older people who play it). If you enjoy it then who cares what age you are and what anyone else thinks!


----------



## Bowie

I wouldn't surround myself with people who would judge me for it.


----------



## SincerelyDream

Yes? Why would someone be ashamed of playing a game I really don't get this topic.


----------



## Alyx

now that I'm older I'm pretty open about it, I play it in public (and have run into walls while playing... don't walk and play unless you've got bandaids).


----------



## Crystiesc

I'm open. 

I'm an adult though, so it's probably easier for me to not worry about other people.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Oh, I'm open about it... But then, I'm open about a lot of the weird stuff I do, like doll collecting. I am really bad at keeping secrets. My mom doesn't mind me talking to her about ACNL though... Actually she thinks the game's really cute, so she likes hearing about it. C:


----------



## sarah693

I am not ashamed of playing ACNL but saying that i don't go around telling people i play it either! where i live the 3DS is not something people play  i actually don't know a single person that owns one! but i have told my 2 best friends and my boyfriend! although my boyfriend is the only person who pretends to listen to me about it because we have game nights together where he will play football manager and i will play animal crossing! so we update each other and whats going on in our games.  its kinda cute!


----------



## MagicalCat590

I, honestly, don't understand how someone could be ashamed of playing ACNL. Everyone in my family and all my friends (online or otherwise) know I play, and I have pics of my towns plastered all over my FB. Sure, not everyone likes the game and that's whatever. It's not their thing. Good for them, but I wouldn't tolerate someone making fun of me or my other friends who like the game. If they did make fun of me for it, then I'd stop hanging out with them because, obviously, they aren't my real friends.


----------



## jebug29

I'm not ashamed of it, per se, but I don't like talking about it with people who have closed minds about gaming (i.e. only play first-person shooters, fanboy one console, etc.). I enjoy playing multiple kinds of games on multiple consoles, and I can get just as much enjoyment out of Kirby or Animal Crossing as I can Infamous: Second Son or what have you. I understand that some people just don't like Animal Crossing, but I expect them to respect that I do like it and I play it. Just the same, I respect that they like Call of Duty while I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Leafeon0

I told my friend I was excited for the game when it was coming out and he made fun of me about it for months! I'm still pretty open about it because I love kids games and movies


----------



## Bulbadragon

I'm pretty open about it. A couple of the people who have heard me mention it actually have it, so it's not really a big deal. I mean, it's just a game. If you're seriously about to waste your time making fun of me for playing a relaxing game about being friends with animals, then you need to reevaluate your priorities.


----------



## Zero_Sedai

Never been ashamed of the games i play. I played D&D in high school with my fellow band nerds and I didnt care who knew about it. Some people say that we are too old to play games, (usually kids or fuddy duddy adults) and i ask them at what age do you plan on stopping? will you suddenly stop liking to play games? what age is too old for fun stuff you enjoy?


----------



## Fia

I love the game to death, and I'm not ashamed to play it, but I'll only tell certain people I play it. I get crap all the time for playing it. There's only a couple of people I know in person who actually play it, and I'll talk to them about it around other people, only because I'm a little more comforted by the fact someone else plays it. I'd prefer not go get crap about it, so I don't bring it up. I don't even like bringing up the fact that I play a DS half the time because I have certain friends who laugh about that. That's one reason I like this website, it's a place I can express my love for Animal Crossing without getting judged.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Fia said:


> I love the game to death, and I'm not ashamed to play it, but I'll only tell certain people I play it. I get crap all the time for playing it. There's only a couple of people I know in person who actually play it, and I'll talk to them about it around other people, only because I'm a little more comforted by the fact someone else plays it. I'd prefer not go get crap about it, so I don't bring it up. I don't even like bringing up the fact that I play a DS half the time because I have certain friends who laugh about that. That's one reason I like this website, it's a place I can express my love for Animal Crossing without getting judged.



Exactly (about this site being a place to openly express people's interest in Animal Crossing with out being ashamed).

Edit: I spelled a bunch of words wrong.


----------



## CanalavesMayor

I honestly haven't felt any shame in it, my parents don't really care what I play in all honestly. I'm 22 so, I can do whatever I want. It helps that they play that fishing game on facebook hardcore so kinda get my love of the fishing and collecting.


----------



## Hypno KK

I think those bad experiences seem to happen more when you're a kid and talking to other kids. Everyone wants to appear more grown up so kids will tease each other for doing or playing things they think are childish, even if they like it themselves... sort of a making-fun-of-others-before-they-make-fun-of-me thing.

I'm lucky I only started playing AC relatively recently and I'm at an age where people don't really care. Plenty of people my age like things that could be considered for kids as a way to distract themselves after a long day at work or grad school, whether it's AC or Pokemon, books meant for a younger crowd, cartoons, whatever.


----------



## MC4pros

I'm very open about playing AC. AC is not just a game for kids to enjoy, it's for everyone and no one should be ashamed of playing a game that is meant to be played by everyone! People may laugh at you for still playing AC, but it's your life and you can do what you want with it.


----------



## ForkNayon

It depends on where I am. I'm lucky to have a group of friends who are very accepting and share my interests, so when I'm with them playing AC isn't a problem. Last year we shared a lot of blocks/periods during school hours and we would take out our games and play during lectures. When it comes to other people though, my other classmates aren't nearly as accepting so I just don't discuss it with them. (Not that I talk to them anyway.) I try and keep my hobbies hidden to avoid judgement most of the time, so I don't bring it up unless I'm asked. As far as anyone else in my highschool knows, I'm just an artist and a band geek.


----------



## Mango

yes, I find it fun, and I l9ve lecturing pe9ple 9n it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

ForkNayon said:


> It depends on where I am. I'm lucky to have a group of friends who are very accepting and share my interests, so when I'm with them playing AC isn't a problem. Last year we shared a lot of blocks/periods during school hours and we would take out our games and play during lectures. When it comes to other people though, my other classmates aren't nearly as accepting so I just don't discuss it with them. (Not that I talk to them anyway.) I try and keep my hobbies hidden to avoid judgement most of the time, so I don't bring it up unless I'm asked. As far as anyone else in my highschool knows, I'm just an artist and a band geek.



Lol in my high school I'm known as a band geek too! Also quiet, and a loner but that's a different story.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Well, it doesn't really come up in conversations much, but my friends don't really care that a play it. I wouldn't care if people did mock me for it.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

I am hella open about it. 

Like anyone _who matters_ gives a flying f* what kind of video games I'm into.


----------



## CutiePieJacob

The student-teacher in my high school plays ACNL, haha c;
But yea, most of my friends are really cool when it comes to ACNL, like most of them also have the game, and it's just really cool, I've never been ashamed of my ACNL habits, like I will go over to a friend's house and ask to use their labtop to check ACNLAdopt and stuff, haha c;


----------



## Kazunari

Definitely open about it. I'm open about most things, just... not my video game/anime pairings.


----------



## Stepheroo

Yeah, I tell everyone about it. If someone asks what I did over the weekend, I tell them I played Animal Crossing even if I don't know them very well. I mean, it's a very successful franchise because it has wide appeal. And even if it didn't, if it appeals to you and someone judges you for that, then that person should no longer appeal to you because they're no longer relevant. #byefelicia


----------



## WonderK

100% open about it.


----------



## Naiad

I'm definitely open about it. (It doesn't usually come up in conversation though.)


----------



## SarahAnimations

I'm not open about playing video games in general.
No one at my school really talks about video games, and I'm a bit of a wallflower, so I feel that if I'm more open about it people who don't know me too well (a.k.a. a ton of people) will assume I'm some sort of lazy, obsessive, stereotypical gamer. :/

It's probably just my own nerves, but I don't really want people to only know me as a gamer rather than who I really am.


----------



## xanisha

I am so open about it ^.^ Lots of people play on my campus so when I sit down to play the game, strangers actually come and play with me


----------



## Hyasynth

I have no reason to hide it. My college is full of nerds. The most we'll give each other grief over is our choice of console.


----------



## EchoSonchou

Nah. C: Animal Crossing is my favorite game and I always list it when talking about games I like. I even have an Animal Crossing hair bow I wear a lot and used to have an AC lunch box. (whoever stole it, I hope you step in a puddle you weren't expecting in your nicest shoes).

But yeah. I play a lot of really cute games like Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Harvest Moon, etc.


----------



## Matthew

I'm going to walk into my first day of high school wearing a Pikachu shirt this year, why would I be ashamed of animal crossing? 

Every time someone hates on me for playing nintendo, I think "Don't be a hater, cya later." and leave. I've started noticing my friends straying from nintendo because they are getting at the age where they think it isn't "Cool". D:


----------



## tamagotchi

Yeah, It's full of cute ass characters, so who cares?


----------



## dahlialia

I'm old enough to have a daughter who's old enough to potentially feel embarrassed about playing it.  She doesn't though, she has some great gamer friends and she got them all hooked on it too 

As for me, I am an artist, and a little while ago had a week-long art retreat.  I considered for a moment whether I would try to keep my gaming "secret" (which would be hard when the group is together 24/7 except for sleeping), but I didn't.  Everyone else there was older than me, and the most gaming they had ever done was candy crush, but they were interested in what I was playing.  I am a gamer, it is an important part of who I am, and it also plays an important part in the art I develop. I won't hide it


----------



## 8Bit_Jesus

I'm 31 and I'm open about my Animal Crossing love ^__^ Granted, I'm seen as a nerd anyway, so it really isn't out of character


----------



## Isabella

I don't play as much now anymore but yeah I am/was open with playing it along with any other game I play. I don't care about anyone's opinion on it lol.


----------



## Sholee

I'm open about it, however I don't bring it up in conversations with my friends. I'm probably the only one within my group of friends that like games like this (ie: Harvest moon, sims, tomodachi life, etc) If my friends asks me about it, i'm not ashamed to tell them.


----------



## benben12

i'm open about it and am 21 years old. it seems that a lot of my college students play acnl too since i always get many streetpass when i bring my 3ds around my school.


----------



## AskaRay

Nah because once you hit post-college grad you just don't care
There are no more "guilty pleasures" for instance.


----------



## Imitation

Nope...
If I were open about it id probably be ripped apart by everybody at my school
who only acknowledges the Xbox one as a respectable gaming console and
Nintendo is known as the "Kiddy" console 
And thats only for owning a Nintendo console..
God knows what would happen if they knew I played animal crossing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then again not many people pay attention for me sooo..


----------



## jazzy_jamie

I'm very open about it.


----------



## dmytro

i'm open about it because people don't really know about it that much. of course gamers know what AC is, but most average people aren't aware of it like they are with more household name type games like mario and pokemon.


----------



## Ichigo.

I don't necessarily bring up the topic of playing it but I don't hide it. I don't think there's anything to be ashamed of anyway.


----------



## Explosivo25

I'm very open about it and have no problem admitting to liking it.


----------



## Nanaki

Well, I definitely won't bring it up in conversation for no reason, but if someone asks me about what games I like to play, I'll tell them. I'm definitely not ashamed though: Playing animal crossing is one of the LEAST embarrassing things that I do! People are so much more accepting of it than my collecting model horses and plushies xD (Plus being gay AND trans? Yeah, Animal Crossing is hardly an offence)


----------



## paradoxisreality

I don't bring it up in conversation but I would answer honestly if asked.
My friends don't play video games, it's really annoying because next to archery and youtube (which is about gaming rofl) it's my biggest hobby!
Sometimes I wish one of them would get into gaming personally but if they did ask what games I play I would probably mention different games I play as well. But, if they continue to ask I would tell them about acnl.
But if it's somebody I don't know all too well, I would probably say the consoles I have not the games, but if they ask "Hey do you have (so and so)?" I would answer honestly even if it was acnl.


----------



## plaguedspirit

I'm very open about it.  I carry my DS almost everywhere.  I play in all the down-time I have at work or wherever.  I have an Animal Crossing lanyard that I have my keys on and everything.  I'm 26.  I'm in a good relationship.  Who do I have to impress?  If it makes me happy, that's where I stay with it.


----------



## EpicMeli

I'm almost 22 and am very open about playing Animal Crossing! It's an adorable and fun game.


----------



## LyraVale

I think you're probably pretty young and that's why you find it embarrassing. Because at that age, everything is embarrassing. If they didn't talk **** about your playing Animal Crossing, it would be something else. You really can't let other people dictate what you should be doing, or what you enjoy doing. That's my advice. It also applies to me. Some could say, I'm technically "too old" for it, or Disney Magical, or really any of the games and shows and things I find interesting. I figure it's none of anyone's business, and it's all relative anyway. Who decides at what age you're supposed to like what? I don't hide anything, because I'm not ashamed, because there's no reason to be ashamed. If other people are so closed-minded, they're just going to miss out on things they could be enjoying too because of age restrictions or other restrictions, and their life will be less fun than it could be otherwise. That's not the way I want to live though.


----------



## Beachland

I can understand how some younger kids/teenagers would be embarrassed about it because the people at school can be really judgmental, but honestly, if they're judging you because you like a video game then they're really not worth your time. I used to be afraid to admit that I liked certain things but now I'm open about it and no one really cares once you pass a certain age


----------



## xxxmadison

My friends get mad because I /never/ shut up about ACNL.


----------



## lutrea

I am very open about it, because it's just my personality to not care. Yet deep deep down inside I am ashamed.
Mainly because of my age, being 21 and all.
I'd feel better about myself if I was still 14. lol


----------



## Swiftstream

Gaming doesnt exist in my school.
Nobody even talks about nintendo games
Everybody just plays league and dota


----------



## dulcet

i dont mention it unless someone else does


----------



## sasha

I don't talk about it unless It's with someone else who plays it, but It's not like i'm ashamed of it. I'm 24 and I do feel childish playing it on the train, mostly I'm worried that idiots will bother me, but that doesn't stop me from doing it. I'd feel weird playing it on campus for the same reason...even though I do equally "weird" things like knitting while waiting for a class to start.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I'm pretty open about it.I know a lot of people who play AC at my school.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

I like talking about it with my friends at school but if I talk to other people about it then they will call me a little kid for playing Nintendo


----------



## RiceBunny

Quite open ^.^ I have a ACNL 3ds which some might think looks kid like, but I love it and think it's the cutest thing ever. I'll play it out proudly, specially at the airport when boredom strikes while I wait to board a plane.


----------



## rival

I have no problem saying I play Animal Crossing. I think people don't understand a lot of my interests anyway, so might as well add one more to the bunch  I usually have more trouble explaining Pokemon, not even my gaming boyfriend understands that, because "Pokemon is for kids". I've tried to explain, but.. oh well. I don't have any trouble taking out my DS in public and playing Pokemon or ACNL.


----------



## Chocoroko

I have talked about my love for Animal Crossing, even to people who don't know the game. When I brought the game up to my grandparents, I told them how I learn more about saving money and building my home off of loan payments. They were pretty impressed a game like this exists.


----------



## (ciel)

Completely open about it. A bunch of my friends play, too, so it's really no big deal, lol. It's just a nice relaxing game. Who cares if people think it's for little kids?


----------



## WhitneyLover

No one I know plays the games I do or even HAVE a DS or 3DS. When they ask what games I play I just say "animal games and stuff like that". I'm not really ashamed of it, just from the ones at my school because they like violent games. 
Well my friends and I don't really talk about video games and they will call it a baby game(believe me that will change if they play it).


----------



## Vanya

I'm in the same boat as a lot of others. Hardly any of my friends have a 3DS or know what Animal Crossing even is. I'm open to say I play AC if someone asks. Everyone likes what they like. At least you're secure enough in yourself that you don't have to hate on others to feel validated in life. Look at it that way maybe?


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Bringing this back because I want to hear more people's opinions and stuff.


----------



## azukitan

Nothing to be ashamed about, mate! Just remember: People are going to judge no matter what the situation, so forget everyone and just be yourself. Easier said than done, sure, but I hope one day you'll be able to feel comfortable in your own skin.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

I'm never really in a situation where I feel like I have to explain what kinds of games I like. I just tell people what I like to play. If they have a problem with it, they're usually a person who is rude and judgmental in other ways too and won't remain a person I associate with for very long.


----------



## Melgogs

I'm very open about it! When I'm waiting for a friend at a restaurant or coffee shop or when I'm waiting at an office for an appointment, I often get asked what I'm playing. That's how I've gotten some random FCs and some other peeps to buy NL lol.

What DOES annoy me though are the people who ask what I'm playing when they dont know a thing about video games so when I answer they just go "oh..." 
And there's always this awkward pause in conversation. Otherwise, I tell everyone about it and someo people are pleasantly surprised cus otherwise I'm known to like mostly horror games 

LOL this isn't like coming out or something and your cousin was LAME.


----------



## Sanaki

I normally just answer with League of Legends and pokemon since I'm not an AC addict anymore. I didn't really care much though. Last year in my junior year of high school I used to play the game everyday even in school and between classes. I would play all throughout my art class and my algebra class.


----------



## brownboy102

I am both.

I love playing the game and I am open with it, but I feel like closing up because I am heavily judged and picked on by my classmates for playing.

There are at least three people in my school who have NL, but hey decide to pick on me.

EVEN MY SO CALLED BEST FRIEND.

And guess what? Another, more 'Popular' friend of mine plays NL and guess what? NO. NOBODY MAKES FUN OF HIM.

I am continually judged for it, and when I am like "Come on, stop, he plays too!" Everyone is like, "Well, who cares?"

I don't like to talk to those people...

Know what is even worse? My 'best friend' who made fun of me for it is always like, "Oh, can I play animal crossing?" Know what I say to that? "Seriously? What the hell man?! You make fun of me for playing it at school and you ask to play it? Man, what is wrong with you?"

I am only friends with him because no one else is there for him.


----------



## Leela

I'm open about playing it. At school, my former friend (I don't associate with him anymore) tried to embarrass me by loudly saying "Do you still play _Animal Crossing_?" Everyone turned around to look at me. I just yelled "YES!" back at him. Everyone gave him a weird look and then carried on with what they were doing. So, no one even cared that I played it, and my friend just felt really awkward


----------



## Envelin

Be ashamed?

Heck, I've got people leaning over my shoulder asking to play with me!

Some people say it's boring. To each his own.


----------



## cIementine

I do feel sort embarrassed about it, but sometimes I feel like I should tell people. A bunch of popular youtubers my peers like have played it, and they're all adults !
But everyone is pretty judgemental and I wouldn't really bring up my game preferences in conversation anyway.


----------



## goey0614

I love this game so madly haha 
I enjoy the moment with my villagers, to do some gardening and errand for them, even design my house and town^^


----------



## RainbowCherry

Open. If anyone has a problem.. we can have a.. discussion.. about animal crossing.. I'll kill the- I mean.. rub a picture of Poncho in their face. Poncho is the best villager <3


----------



## Cou

I'm super open about it, to the point I even beg my friends to get Animal Crossing so we can play it. I mean, what's there to be ashamed of Animal Crossing? It's so so so so cute and full of life..


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm not ashamed of it at all. To be honest, there really are much more worst things you could do than to play a harmless game with a town full of animals.


----------



## Archangel

I don't mind telling people that I play AC, it's just I forget about it since I'm also such a serious gamer, playing more generic violent titles. However if it comes to mind, I do tell people that I play Animal Crossing because it's such a relaxing, fun game.

I told my boyfriend a while back that I played Animal Crossing and to this day when we're on the phone and I don't reply very quickly, he teases me and asks me if I'm playing AC. (I usually am )


----------



## sweet_dreams

Definitely open about it. I bring my 3DS to study hall every day and play, haha.


----------



## Hipster

I'm seriously open to telling anyone that I play animal crossing I literally snapchat some moments lol, also I get to find out who plays as well


----------



## TheBluRaichu

I tell anyone if they ask. When they laugh I laugh right back. The fact they would laugh at you for playing a game is shameful to themselves, not me.


----------



## KanonFlora

I love AC! I play it all day long... when my boyfriend asked me "why do you like that game so much...? it seems really boring... just having to build your house and catch bugs..." I replied "well, there are tons of things to do!" he couldn't believe me, and said it may be an "ok" game but he would never buy it.

Now... he has his house in my town, he plays every day he can and is saving money so when he buys the game, he can make his own town  many people will laugh... but if you play the game... you'll get caught in this never-ending game xD

I am a hardcore gamer, buuuuut AC is a great game and love playing it everywhere in my 3DS <3


----------



## Luna_Solara

TheBluRaichu said:


> I tell anyone if they ask. When they laugh I laugh right back. The fact they would laugh at you for playing a game is shameful to themselves, not me.


Yes, this!



KanonFlora said:


> I love AC! I play it all day long... when my boyfriend asked me "why do you like that game so much...? it seems really boring... just having to build your house and catch bugs..." I replied "well, there are tons of things to do!" he couldn't believe me, and said it may be an "ok" game but he would never buy it.
> 
> Now... he has his house in my town, he plays every day he can and is saving money so when he buys the game, he can make his own town  many people will laugh... but if you play the game... you'll get caught in this never-ending game xD
> 
> I am a hardcore gamer, buuuuut AC is a great game and love playing it everywhere in my 3DS <3


I love hearing stories like this, I hope one day I can introduce a friend to this series


----------



## Delphine

It's not my pride but if I tell someone, I try to make is sound funny, and my friends (and people who know me a little) know I still am a kid inside so they're not shocked or anything. I don't really care about other people's opinions when it comes to my hobbies (or looks for that matter).


----------



## ajamplunk

I love telling anyone who'll listen I'm crazy about AC...


----------



## mattyboo1

I honestly dont see whats wrong about playing AC, I don't go around telling people that I play but if someone asks I have no problem saying I play, if someone judges you for playing AC then they arent a nice person, I play ACNL because I enjoy it.


----------



## Gideon

Nobody really ever asks me about my favorite games, or anything really for that matter. Outside of the online world that is.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I try not to talk about ac anymore.I'm sure that my friends and family are sick of it.I know my husband sure is.lol.If someone were to ask what games i play, i wouldn't have a problem telling them that i love ac.


----------



## cuppins

I'm very open, and I'm trying to get my sister into playing too. The more the merrier I always say!


----------



## Gracelia

I am open with what I play. I usually get a response along the lines of "you play a game with animals?"

Yeah. Is there a problem? :>


----------



## Larissaal2

Oh that's a great game and you don't have to be ashamed of playing it. 
Half of the students in my course at university have a 3Ds and play it too, I believe its has something to do with the fact whe study design and we all love nintendo here.
In the other hand, I work at a game design startup and my coworkers don't like it, they think it's boring. But its all about personal preferences and nothing to do with being imature or whatever.


----------



## AnnaCrossing

I'm always blabbing on about Animal Crossing to my close friends! One of them actually has the game (but never goes on it) so they understand what I'm actually saying. I wouldn't bring it up to anybody who isn't a close friend or family though. Maybe if somebody directly asked me "Do you play Animal Crossing?" I would say yes but realistically it would never fit into my everyday-small talk. Don't be ashamed! We all know they're missing out.


----------



## SmokeyB

Not ashamed despite what anyone thinks. They can sod off. 21 and still playing Nintendo games.


----------



## Manzanas

AnnaCrossing said:


> I'm always blabbing on about Animal Crossing to my close friends! One of them actually has the game (but never goes on it) so they understand what I'm actually saying. I wouldn't bring it up to anybody who isn't a close friend or family though. Maybe if somebody directly asked me "Do you play Animal Crossing?" I would say yes but realistically it would never fit into my everyday-small talk.



I agree with your post. This is pretty much how I act, too. 

I would admit I play Animal Crossing only with people interested in Nintendo games. No point in yelling to the four winds that I play AC. 

I'm not ashamed at all, but I'm not proud of it like if it were some huge achievement.


----------



## Drake789

Only my family and close friends know I play Animal Crossing. It's not really something I bring up right away until I've known the person for awhile or trust them, knowing they would never just stop being my buddy just cause of a video game. I used to be way for secretive about video games, but through having friends who I can talk to about video games and support me for what games I play, I have gotten a lot better at not being so secretive about them


----------



## DigitalGumby

Back in High School I would always have to hold back my extreme, superior knowledge of all video games when anyone would bring them up in a conversation


----------



## Swablu

I'm very open about the game, I tell everyone (friends, relatives, classmates and even teachers) and draw some of the villagers in class and share them with everyone, some people actually like alot of there designs but are embarrassed to actually play the game since its 'childish' in other people's eyes. ;/


----------



## brickwall81

I only have like 2-4 friends and my little cousin that play Animal Crossing, but I'd say I'm pretty open about it. Sometimes I'll play it in front of my friends that don't play and I'll be saying things like "PONCHO, WHERE ARE YOU!?" and they are just like, "huh?" XD and then my little brother annoys me by constantly talking about Minecraft, so I constantly talk about Animal Crossing to him. Haha


----------



## piichinu

I'm open about it. My school is a bunch of generic white girls. They've got the Apple products, yoga pants, not-so-baggy sweatshirts, Uggs, and nail polish. I tell people I play video games, yeah, and I tell them I play Animal Crossing. And here's me playing my 3DS during class. People think I'm crazy but tbh I don't care at all

I still have friends because of it and no one makes fun of me, so it's ok 

Most ppl are just like "oh" or if i'm lucky they'll say "oh i play /mash/ bros with my brother sometimes!!111" (yeah even though i said acnl)

and it's like b**** please


----------



## Kip

No one should feel ashamed of taking part in a masterpiece


----------



## Leia

I don't see why I should be ashamed... if they ask, I certainly would say "Animal Crossing" because it is true, I do play the game and I love it!


----------



## oranje

I play it openly in college when I have time to chill. I don't really care what other people think and I know for sure that there are other people who play it at my college because I've street-passed them before. So at least I'm not the only one.


----------



## madokaname

i'm like to talk about it sometimes with my friends, usually i'll talk to them about new villagers i've obtained because some of them play accf, but if anyone else is around us i tend to keep my mouth shut, in case someone says something about it.


----------



## KittyBoton

*All of my friends have 3ds and play all the nintendo games, they are a series of gamers and play more than nintendo, literally almost everything from pc, to ps3, ps4, and way older consoles. Most of them are grown men and have played animal crossing too. They have helped me not feel silly about playing animal crossing, and yes, I am a female. I'm 17 almost 18 though, and whenever someone sees me play it I get a little shy, because I swear I'm a gamer that plays more than family fun games! Take me seriously, please!*


----------



## nammie

well if people ask me if I play it, I'll say yes, I don't normally whip out my 3DS in public and start playing anything though lol

and from streetpasses on campus it seems like a lot of people have 3DSes and a lot of my friends who don't have one want one, so I don't think it's anything to be ashamed of?


----------



## badcrumbs

Meh, sometimes I feel slightly embarrassed, but that hasn't stopped me from whipping out my 3DS and playing it. Sometimes I go grab a beer after work by myself and I'll sit at the bar and play ACNL ... probably looks weird, but whatever! Occasionally will get a weird look, but **** em.


----------



## Fawning

lmao at the people who say **** about you guys playing AC while they play call of duty...


----------



## honeymoo

I really don't mind. If one of my friends asks me what I'm doing I just say I'm playing animal crossing, I laugh at myself, it's all good.


----------



## mayorofskyloft

I'm pretty casual and open about it. I mean I'm not hurting anyone by playing Animal Crossing, so I don't really feel like I should have to hide that I like it. I openly talk about it all the time. It's probably obnoxious how much I talk about it. I've recruited two friends into playing it and I just think it's so wonderful and that everyone should at least give it a chance. Sometimes I'll be in public and just pull out my 3DS and play a little bit if I'm waiting for something or someone.


----------



## Amalthea

People are ashamed of playing Animal Crossing...? This is news to me! I've been playing every title since the first game, and no one's ever said an unkind word to me. I do get a lot of "oh that silly Faery and their silly animal games like Neopets and Animal Crossing" but never anything malicious, only good-hearted jabs from friends.


----------



## cIementine

In this day and age you'll most likely get picked on if you don't play COD or GTA


----------



## nyannah

definitely open about it!! I love getting people into it, playing with my friends and helping them out! 'w`
I don't really see a reason to be ashamed of playing a game centered around interacting with your friends, or... being ashamed of anything you like, really. lol. if someone has something to say about your interests that isn't positive then they aren't worth your time.


----------



## Sawdust

I don't really have any secrets about my video game life. If someone doesn't like that/what I play, they don't have to associate with me. I'm not going to stop doing something or talking about things i like because people think it's uncool. 
Also, I think a lot of older people play AC too. It's easy to get into, it's cute and it gives you a place to chill out. What's not to like?


----------



## Solaeus

I'm pretty open about it 
I'll never tell anyone about my secret
obsession with Wolfgang though haha


----------



## Princess Macaron

I tell everyone I play it, and I've even bought it for my sisters haha.


----------



## StaleCupcake

I've never felt ashamed about my interests, no matter how 'childish' and 'silly' they may seem to other people. They're just not worth my time if they're going to take the mickey outta my personal preferences in gaming.


----------



## Axujsho

I'm open about it, although most people where I live(Rogersville, Alabama) are older and just don't understand playing video games in general. Lol


----------



## sakurakiki

I'm as open as I can be about it. Never felt ashamed for playing something I love so much. No one should. Each person has something they love to play, so why not be open about the fact that you play AC? I didn't really think people would make fun of another person for playing AC to be honest as I feel like practically everyone can enjoy it in some way.


----------



## West8991

I may be a straight man living in a highly Conservative area... but Animal Crossing is truly the most manly game I've ever played. Think about the wars, the revolts, and even the oppression that Tortimer brought to your town before you took it over. Isabelle, while your gone, taxes the crap out of all of your villager until they have nothing... Thats why they beg you for things the next day, or give you things in hope of less taxes.

So yes... I am open about playing Animal Crossing, and most of the things I just said are only halfway true. Isabelle is to nice to tax the villagers, but what I said about Tortimer is more than likely true.


----------



## meggiewes

I am open about my love of ACNL, but it gets complicated when you try to explain the game to other people on different forums. It is like they just understand the mentality of a game like Skyrim or Mass Effect better than ACNL for some reason.


----------



## windrising

I'm open about it! Pretty enthusiastic. It's explain it to my friend like a fishbowl.


----------



## Lepidoptera

I don't hide the fact that I play AC. Its very common for me to play it on my first fifteen and sometimes lunch. Most of my coworkers don't seem to care that I'm playing video games.


----------



## Coach

I don't hide it, but I don't exactly go around shouting about it either. >.>


----------



## Lavandula

I couldn't care less what people think. If I like playing, it's not hurting them. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I don't have close friends who play Animal Crossing, or games in general so I've never really bothered to say I play Animal Crossing to anyone, I'm not ashamed of it because its a great game like many others. If people feel like "bulling" me for it, they are going no where because I never acknowledge bullies. So they waste their time on me. No one should be ashamed of what they enjoy to do, your happiness not theirs. :3


----------



## Warrior

It's pretty much like any other hobby, I'm really into cute things still even though I'm 18 now but it's not like I'm ashamed. Some other gamers think playing stuff like animal crossing doesn't make you a "real gamer" but who cares you know lol


----------



## gumdrop

I don't hide it either


----------



## Momo15

I'm usually open about playing Animal Crossing if I'm discussing it with other Nintendo game players. I used to be ashamed a few years ago, but hey, Animal Crossing is pretty popular now, so why not.


----------



## Hamlet~

I'm not ashamed,but when I talk to people that play games like GTA or COD,and say that AC is a more beautiful and difficult(beacause,examaple,isn't easy to get all your dreamies,or have all photo of villagers,or have a perfect town)games,say that is a  "horrible game very easy and stupid". :c (Not all,are people that play GTA but don't talk bad of AC when I say that is more funny of GTA,but the majority yes)
I'm not ashamed,but not super open.


----------



## Hamphrey

I'm open about it because most people don't even know what it is! And you'd never know if someone you knew secretly played it if you didn't say you did in the first place :3


----------



## CaptainCrunch

I have a ton of friends that play this game that I hang around with, so I'm pretty open with it- plus if anyone asks I usually tell them and show them, and they usually love it because of how cute it is!


----------



## chiheerios

if someone asked, I would say I okay it, but I wouldn't go out of my way to tell them haha. If I know someone has a ds, I usually ask them if they play


----------



## Otasira

I'm really self conscious about physically telling people my childish hobbies. 
I'd probably end up saying "eh, it's okay" as a cover.


----------



## Dinkleburg

Eh I used to be less open about it when I was younger, but when you hit adult age I think most people stop caring about other people think of them. Personally I tend to think people that play "cool" games simply to fit in are immature (I try not to think that though and tell myself to be less judgmental if I do.)


----------



## tobi!

I'm conscious about how much I play. 
My friends who own the game don't use qr codes or care about DLC. Strange lot...


----------



## 727

i'm definitely open about playing acnl because when i saw the game being played on youtube and ever since i wanted it.i mean at first i wasn't really sure about it because it looked like a kiddie game but when i saw zack scott playing it on youtube he made it so fun to  play so that's why i'm not ashamed about playing nor should anyone else.i mean everybody plays diffrerent games that some people find enjoyable that others may not.


----------



## doveling

no shame at all c:
2 of my friends play it (and they see it on tumblr all the time so they know its great ah)


----------



## ADanishMuffin

No shame in playing Animal Crossing for me. 

My friends really don't tease me about it. A couple of them are actually fans of it. And while some of them don't understand it and ask why I like it, they're respectful about it, so I don't mind.


----------



## Trickilicky

I don't care what anyone thinks, and I don't play ACNL or any other games when I'm with them anyway, only in my free time/when I'm at home. None of my family are  gamers so they just let it all go over their heads, and I've been a Pokemon nut since the mid 90's so they're really used to my ways by now


----------



## atonnoudjement

Never got weird looks for playing AC


----------



## Mairen

I'm old enough that I'm always open about the games I play. It's fun enough to run into someone else who plays video games as a hobby. Of course, I was more shy about it when I was younger and in highschool. (This was back when guys who played video games were nerds (this was back when 'nerd' was an insult) so a girl who played video games was even more weird.) I'd usually shyly state that I play video games, but just leave it at that. But now? psh! I love video games. I play anything that I find fun. and I don't hesitate letting people know because I never know when I'm going to run into a fellow "animal crossing buddy" or something.


----------



## badcrumbs

I did my daily ACNL rounds while waiting for my pap smear this morning ... 

No shame.


----------



## Amissapanda

I don't feel that there's any reason to be ashamed of any game that you like playing or enjoy, _Animal Crossing_, included. And I say that as someone on the older side. If anyone judged me over something _that_ ridiculous, they wouldn't be worth my time, anyway. There's no age limit or any kind of limit period on what things you can enjoy or like. As long as it's not harmful to someone else, I see no reason to hide it.


----------



## Tinkalila

I used to be quiet about it, but I don't even care anymore. I even talk about it around me "hardcore gamer" friends, they don't mind. I'm surprised I haven't gotten one comment about it being for children or something.


----------



## rosabelle

Not ashamed at all. LOL I'm 21 and I've probably told people I'm close to that I'm busy playing animal crossing. Plus its such a fun and cute game. Sometimes I play it even when we're out like at the mall and waiting for something.


----------



## Dork

eh i'm generally open about it.

I mean, what's the worse they would think? That we're furries?


----------



## Eline

I don't really tell people at my school, I do tell my boyfriend obviously, otherwise I couldn't even play when I am around him! I wouldn't lie about it or something, but the people at my school would probably think I'm even more stupid than they already thought I was so.. 

Some of my friends know it as well though 

Also, I play AC in the train on my way to school or home, it's not that I'm hiding it, it's just that I'm not really telling.


----------



## mags

I'm 55 so don't really tell many people as they few I have think I'm crazy, they think I should be knitting or baking or something lol


----------



## Ghost Soda

What's there to be ashamed of?


----------



## HeyPatience

Everyone knows I play. Actually my boyfriend and a few of my friends play which makes it even more fun  But at my university there are a group of guys that are video game snobs, and they always make rude comments. But besides those guys I find that a lot of people are curious, and most of the time ask questions about the game which I dont mind. Im happy to tell others about the game as long as they arent being rude about it 




mags said:


> I'm 55 so don't really tell many people as they few I have think I'm crazy, they think I should be knitting or baking or something lol



Even though Im young (21) I find baking and Crocheting fun when Im not playing Animal Crossing! I have family friends and friends on another Animal Crossing focused website who range from ages 29-60 who have been playing since Population Growing


----------



## Tikikata

I'm 24 and I _love_ Animal Crossing. I'm open about playing video games. If people don't like it, that's their problem, haha.


----------



## Toot

Of course I open it. How else would I play it, Silly?


----------



## Earl Grey

Yeah most of my friends in college all play on their 3ds or had a version of Animal Crossing in the past.


----------



## Nashiro

I am open about it. It's an awesome game and there's nothing to be ashamed about playing this. Simulation games relax me and de-stress me, unlike other types of games. My boyfriend and I play together and I think I convinced one of my guy friends to play too. 

Animal Crossing is for all ages!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

theyre insecure, like every other person you will meet in your life.

you're not alone though, i have seen a lot of people take out their insecurities on me, and it's just their problem, if you like itand don't care about what they think, you are very mature. they still need  to grow up..


----------



## lazuli

i dont care if im one of the best in my grade heck if i want to water flowers with a pixelated wolf then ILL DO IT.
i dont think its weird for others to see me playing it because to some, im technically a kid (im 14.)
also my older brother is REALLY into games and my mom has always said im just like him.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I mostly play PS3 games, so I don't really think about saying "Animal Crossing" however, I wouldn't deny it if someone asked me. It's not like I'm trying to hide it.


----------



## Rarr01

Not really.  The way I see it, I'm creating a town like I would create a painting, drawing, or other craft so it isn't childish.  Besides, I think it provides more creative thinking than a violent game or a repetitive one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibiusa said:


> I'm always open about the games I play--there's nothing to be ashamed about. People who make fun of others for liking a certain type of game are just immature and shouldn't be taken seriously.



Same. It's just a game and it's something fun to do to pass time.


----------



## requiem

im very open to telling people. uwu  especially because most of my friends play anyways, and my boyfriend is a total nintendo freak and he's really the reason i stopped being ashamed about bringing my 3ds to school and playing at robotics/art club/ av club/ and when teachers aren't around for some reason or another.

i think that if people judge your tastes for video games they're just being jerks, it's fun to play animal crossing (and other nintendo games included), and if they cant see that, then they're idiots.  who cares what other people think. uwu


----------



## Miss_Tisa

I'm _very_ open about it.Especially since I'm desperate to find another playing buddy.(No offense,Nanobyte.)


----------



## SteveyTaco

I'm not ashamed AC is da best.


----------



## ouch

I am comfortable enough with my masculinity to admit to anyone that I play AC. It's a good game, I don't care what they say. If they played it, they'd agree with me.


----------



## patriceflanders

open about it and 45


----------



## Taryn

I am very open about it. I love Animal Crossing. Sure, I turn 25 next month, but Animal Crossing is a great way to relax and escape from my adult duties.


----------



## Eldin

None of my friends play video games (or only play shooters and stuff for PS3 and such), so it doesn't come up much. I've gotten razzed about it before but most people think of the games I play as for kids, so whatever.

I wouldn't say I'm super open about it, because I feel like most people I know don't really understand? They have no interest in video games. My Dad will often ask me, oh what are you playing? I'll reply with Animal Crossing, Pok?mon, Zelda, whatever. And all I get is a blank stare because he has no clue what I am talking about.

Which is fine. I enjoy playing/collecting games so that's all that matters.


----------



## Lala0629

I'm pretty open about playing any video game in general ( I am kind of a tomboy though.) A acquaintance of mine has Animal Crossing for the Wii and we have a little inside joke about Tom Nook. My best friend and I are always playing video games when we meet up outside of school at his house, usually Mario Kart or Pokemon. I also take my 3DS to school and close it, but leave the wireless signal on. I'll get a few streetpasses here and there in school.
  I've been into video games since I was 4, and it will probably something I'll like many years in the future too.


----------

